# are golden sex links



## babybluegirl24 (Mar 8, 2013)

Sweet? I got two the other day and I'm not sure how sweet their gonna be


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

It all depends on you. You need to talk to them, hold them, feed them from your hands, give them treats, ect. If you put the effort in any breed can be sweet and docile. But the same goes for the opposite. If you dont work with the chicks they will grow to be stand offish.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I love my sex linked (golden comet). She's my best chicken. I believe they are raised to be great egg producers but also to be docile and good chicken citizens.


----------



## babybluegirl24 (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks their living in my room until their ready to be moved out I just moved out my 4 that's almost 2 months old. So I'm hoping they will turn out nice and sweet


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Being near you should make them unafraid of people. Pick them up a lot too.


----------



## babybluegirl24 (Mar 8, 2013)

Their always with me


----------



## babybluegirl24 (Mar 8, 2013)

Right now I'm not getting them out as much due to some bloody poop their having from eating pine bedding used for the cage


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

Are Golden sex links, what??? 

Oh wait....you meant to say "Our Golden sex links"....never mind!!!


----------



## babybluegirl24 (Mar 8, 2013)

No I was asking if they was a sweet breed


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

babybluegirl24 said:


> No I was asking if they was a sweet breed


well I have never eaten any Golden Sex-Links.... 

just messing with you babybluegirl24....years ago I raised a number of sex-links and of the Red's, Black's and Gold's I found the Black's to be the most easy going or "sweetest" in temperament! I'd rank the Gold's as #2 in the "sweetness" factor and the Red's #3.....


----------

